# anyone combining sous vide into their smoking?



## uncle_lar

I just got an Anova Sous Vide immersion cooker for my Birthday after a professional Chef friend recommended it.

I want to tell you! if you want tender! juicy , succulent  entrees this is it!

would like to hear comments form anyone else that has experience with them. I'm just getting started but will for sure share when I get going with it

today I will be doing some Sirloins  for my shrimp and Steak kabobs for dinner today..

More to come


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm very interested in sous vide.

Looking forward to you posts on it.

Al


----------



## uncle_lar

I had  2 boneless turkey breast in the freezer, that I had  previously cured for turkey pastrami.

It was seasoned with coriander and black pepper before freezing.

I sous vide cooked it for 4 hrs  @ 147*yesterday let it cool overnight and sliced this morning.

melt in your mouth do die for juicy! better than any deli turkey breast I have ever made or bought

I have one more in the freezer I think I'm going to thaw, give it about an hour of mild mesquite  smoke

then cook the same way.


----------



## barryvabeach

I have done a fair amount of playing around with sous vide and smoking, though still not sure there is a perfect method.  36 hours sous vide ribs are unbelievably moist, and much more meat is left then when smoked for 6 hours ( St. Louis Style Cut )  I have rubbed,  smoked  for one hour, then sous vide, with a a little sauce in the bag, by the end of the sous vide, there is plenty of fluid in the bag, and it seems to have washed out the smoke flavor. BTW,  I usually finish in the broiler or with a propane torch.  I have also tried SV first, then smoking, but haven't come up with the exact combination of time and steps to combine the smoky flavor of smoked ribs with the moisture and tenderness of SV.


----------



## wade

I have combined both with salmon and also beef but not really with anything else.

With the salmon I cured and lightly cold smoked the salmon steaks before vac packing and cooking in the sous vide at 50 C (122 F) for 40 minutes. This tasted fine however I actually prefer the texture when cooked at 180 C (350 F) for just 12 minutes. 

With the beef joint I first rubbed it and vac packed it overnight before sous viding it to 60 C (140 F) for 6 hours. I then  placed it in a hot smoker at 230 C (450 F) with my AMNTS for 15 minutes to harden the surface. This worked very well and the end result was superb.

If anyone needs some sous vide temperature and time guidelines ChefSteps has a great quick guide.

 https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/sous-vide-time-and-temperature-guide


----------



## idahopz

I use the Anova also, and find it ideal to have meats cooked to perfection no matter if you or your guests are running late.  I have not tried smoking the meat yet because I use it mostly for steaks.  A couple of tricks I use are to pre-warm the water in the pot to within 5 degrees of what I want it to be, then turn on the Anova.  Saves a ton of time with water warm up. Second, to completely prevent water loss for my 2-4 hour cooks, I just wrap foil around the top of the pot - not the prettiest, but it works great.













IMG_3394.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Apr 26, 2016





The beauty of sous vide for me is that I can start my steaks at 3 pm for a 5pm planned dinner time, and if the guests are even a hours late, the meat will stay perfectly cooked in the water bath, and will not ever be overdone. When ready, a minute or two on the sear grill and it is ready to serve.













IMG_3397.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Apr 26, 2016


















IMG_3398.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Apr 26, 2016


















IMG_3400.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Apr 26, 2016





I personally have always had a bit of a problem cooking the steaks properly, and sous vide makes it so simple even I can achieve good results.  The only problem is that everyone's steaks are done to the same level.  We also take our Anova in the RV


----------



## uncle_lar

I did some leg thigh chicken quarters last weekend. sous vide for 2 hour at 150* then finished on the grill. some of the best BBQ  chix  I ever cooked


----------



## fire me boy

I've been using sous vide since 2008, but never crossed it with smoking... Interesting. 

For anyone new to SV, I highly recommend pork, chicken breast, and salmon in sous vide.


----------



## fire me boy

I have done sous vide fried chicken. Best fried chicken I've made.


----------



## blaken

I have smoked pork belly for a couple of hours and then SVed it the rest of the way.  I use it in chilli and it's great.  After the SV I strip it and pan fry to get it crispy.


----------



## retfr8flyr

I use my Anova all the time. If you want to try something good, buy a piece of top round, the stores sell it as London Broil, in the Anova. I marinate the meat overnight in a mixture of Teriyaki sauce, garlic and some oil. I then remove it, dry it off and seal it in a food bag. I run the meat for about 8 hrs at 130° and then pull it and sear on a 600°+ grill for 45 seconds, turn 90° for another 45 seconds and then flip it over and repeat the process. The meat come out perfect med rare and the Sous Vide makes the tough top round as tender as good rib eye. Give it a try sometime.


----------



## jirod

Working on figuring out brisket flats doing both now.  Last one I did I sous vide at 142 for about 24 hours, then smoked at 225 for about 2 hours.  Still very tender and juicy, was a little bland.  Think I accidently grabbed a Select chunk of brisket, plus I under-seasoned befroe sous vide a little.

Really like chicken in sous vide, less chance of over cooking (I don't go real low, still like 155-160 then finish sear), but haven't smoked chicken after sous vide yet.


----------



## fire me boy

Looks like I'm crossing sous vide and smoking by accident today. Smoked a couple turkey legs last night with a few other things, and pulled them a little too early. They got a couple hours in the PBC, but are still pretty tough. So this morning popped them in a bag and set the sous vide for 170. Will let them cook there for 5-6 hours, should get them nice and tender. Will report back.


----------



## fire me boy

jirod said:


> Working on figuring out brisket flats doing both now.  Last one I did I sous vide at 142 for about 24 hours, then smoked at 225 for about 2 hours.  Still very tender and juicy, was a little bland.  Think I accidently grabbed a Select chunk of brisket, plus I under-seasoned befroe sous vide a little.
> 
> Really like chicken in sous vide, less chance of over cooking (I don't go real low, still like 155-160 then finish sear), but haven't smoked chicken after sous vide yet.


If you really like chicken sous vide, I cannot recommend highly enough doing breast at 145. Under that and it gets a weird spongy texture, but 145 chicken breast is sublime. Same with pork chops.


----------



## johnmeyer

Fire Me Boy said:


> If you really like chicken sous vide, I cannot recommend highly enough doing breast at 145. Under that and it gets a weird spongy texture, but 145 chicken breast is sublime. Same with pork chops.


I built my own sous vide machine and the 145 degree chicken breast was one of several things I tried. I completely agree with everything Fire Me said: the result of cooking chicken at this low temperature really is sublime.

I have also done steaks a few times, and the doneness and texture is awesome. The only issue is that you need to develop a really good technique for quickly searing the steak after it has finished its main cooking. I find a really hot cast iron skillet works the best for me.

If you are looking for a really interesting post here in these forums about combining sous vide with smoking, then click on this link to go to a post about doing the ultimate hamburger. I think this is exactly the kind of thing you are asking about:

Sous vide smoked burgers


----------



## sqwib

Yes, I have combined the two. I'll look for some of my older posts and check back


----------



## sqwib

[h1]Sous Vide Temperature Controller[/h1]




[h1]  [/h1][h1]Polyscience Sous Vide Professional Immersion Circulator Clone[/h1]
Build Here.






Sous Vide - Smoked London Broil and Chuck Steak











Stew






Mad Hunky Sous Vide, Smoked, Fried hot Whangs.






Pastrami


----------



## sqwib

Sous Vide Discussion on SMF


----------



## russell page

SQWIB said:


> Sous Vide Discussion on SMF


?


----------



## sqwib

Russell Page said:


> ???  Sous Vide *plus smoke combined. Does that not fit in?*


I'm not sure I understand the question.


----------



## russell page

SQWIB said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question.orry SQUIB


Sorry SQUIB that was a mistake on my part and I could not figure out how to delete it.


----------



## barryvabeach

Just finished some St. Louis Ribs -  12 hours in fridge after applying Amazing Ribs Memphis Dust and vac sealed.   Sous vide 33 hours at 142  ( I had planned on 36,  but I think SV is pretty forgiving whether it is 33 or 36 hours,  then out of the vac bags, and straight into the smoker at 190 for 1 hour.  I used Mesquite wood, thinking it would only be an hour, probably should have gone with hickory,  then took them out, coated with Sweet Baby James Rib sauce, then under the broiler for a few minutes.  The outsides were crunchy, good smoke flavor, and very tender and moist inside, but still had a bit of chew.


----------



## smokey tex

This may be a little different than what you were thinking, but yes!  After pulling brisket from the smoker and letting it sit wrapped for a couple of hours, I will cut the brisket into roughly 1/2 pound chunks.  Then, I will vacuum seal and freeze.  When I'm ready to eat some, I will let the meat thaw completely before doing anything else.  I don't actually have a sous vide temperature control at this time, so I just place the bag in a pot of water and monitor the water temperature.  I'll let the water gradually warm up to around 180.  Once it reaches 180 or so, I'll turn off the burner and let it sit until the water drops to around 160.  Last time, I believe this all took about 45 minutes.

Now, it's time to eat!  Warming up brisket this way really seems to make a difference.  The result has been a brisket that is unbelievable tender, juicy, and full of flavor.  You could obviously put more time into this step, but it's probably not necessary if the brisket is already tender to begin with.  I would highly recommend giving this a try!


----------



## smokingollum

I've used the sous vide for cooking steaks and it is my favorite way to cook a rare steak without screwing it up as I usually did on a grill.  I still like to finish/sear on the grill.  I have tried twice now to make summer sausage by smoking first at 100 for 1hr then at 130 for 3hrs and then putting in the sous vide at 151, but after 1/2 hour all the fat is gone, melted out and filling the vacuum bag around the sausage.  I've always had a problem with rendering the fat, even when I would just use the smoker many hours waiting forever for IT to reach.  The recipe I have doesn't call for any binder, and I see a lot that do.  Will using a binder like soy protein concentrate help me with this problem?


----------



## atomicsmoke

wade said:


> I have combined both with salmon and also beef but not really with anything else.
> 
> With the salmon I cured and lightly cold smoked the salmon steaks before vac packing and cooking in the sous vide at 50 C (122 F) for 40 minutes. This tasted fine however I actually prefer the texture when cooked at 180 C (350 F) for just 12 minutes.
> 
> With the beef joint I first rubbed it and vac packed it overnight before sous viding it to 60 C (140 F) for 6 hours. I then  placed it in a hot smoker at 230 C (450 F) with my AMNTS for 15 minutes to harden the surface. This worked very well and the end result was superb.
> 
> If anyone needs some sous vide temperature and time guidelines ChefSteps has a great quick guide.
> 
> https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/sous-vide-time-and-temperature-guide


Wade
I realize this is an old thread...just curious what you found less appealing with cold smoked-then-SV salmon, that you preferred hot smoking it.

I just thought about cold smoking and sous vide then i found this thread.


----------



## wade

Hi Atomic - It was really the texture of the salmon after it had been smoked and then cooked SV. When curing and cold smoking the salmon you are firming up the flesh of what is quite a soft wet fish. I found that cooking SV then resulted in a reduction in this this firmer texture. 
After it has been cured and cold smoked for a few hours then hot smoking (at ~180C - 350F) for 12-14 minutes it results in a nice smoky firm outer layer and then a succulent moist smoky centre. With cooking SV the firm outer texture just was not there and the centre became too soft.
It is all down to how you like your salmon to feel in your mouth when you eat it I guess.


----------



## ohiobenz

Maybe resurrecting an old thread... but I got my Anova about 3 years ago? and have done multiple experiments on different meats.
My best results have been with Pastrami that is to die for! 
For me the best procedure has been cure, sous vide, rub, smoke. If needed for steaks, a quick sear right before serving.
I sous vide with or without spices to lower temp, then dry, rub and finish in the smoker low n slow to a finish IT.
It consistently has made some of the best finished product, trying a turkey as we speak.


----------

